# How long can you keep canned pumpkin?



## Jovin (Dec 29, 2003)

canned pumpkin without having opened it?  I don't know whether I bought this in Oct. of 2002, but I think I did....if not, it was last Xmas.

I know that you can only keep canned goods just so long, but don't know where to find this info.

Also, pickles?  I have two jars of bread and butter and sweet mixed pickles that I had to take from my Mom's apartment when moving her to a home.....they were both opened, and partially used,  and I don't know how long you can safely keep something like this.  Do they ever go bad, since they're in a pickle juice?

Thanks.
 :?:


----------



## ironchef (Dec 29, 2003)

is there a 1-800 number on the can at all? try contacting the producer if possible


----------



## Jovin (Dec 29, 2003)

The first thing I did was check for expiry dates, but nothing, so maybe I'll look for this as you suggested.  Do you or anyone here know of a site where it gives you approximate times for shelf life of foods, etc.?

Thanks for your quick response, and I'm going to check..

Jovin


----------



## Jovin (Dec 29, 2003)

ironchef said:
			
		

> is there a 1-800 number on the can at all? try contacting the producer if possible



Yes. there is and I'm going to try and call now...but I'm in Canada, and sometimes these 800 numbers are only good for the States...will let you know.

Thanks,
Jovin


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 29, 2003)

Jovin,

Did you find out about that can?  Normally I would say without hesitation that a can has a 2-year shelf life.  And if something was "wrong" with it pressure probably would build up and you would hear air coming from the can when opened, or worse, you could have pumpkin on your ceiling.  (I did that with an imported can of tomato sauce - it was not fun!!!!)

Let us know what you find out.

As far as the pickles I'm not sure - but vinegar helps keep things a loooong time.  But I might be tempted to throw those out unless you know how long your mother had them open.


----------



## Jovin (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know what happened, but I just finished typing a reply to you, and it disappeared before it was posted.

To sum it up....I got an e-mail from the company...the can (according to the code on it) was made in October of 1999!  I couldn't believe it!  I know I purchased it last Fall, or in December, but definitely not the year before!

The company rep sent a couple of attachments showing me how to read the codes on their products....and said that this pumpkin pie filling should have been used within two years of production.

She said it wouldn't spoil after that time, but the freshness value would definitely be down.

IT'S GOING OUT!

Thanks for your help...now I have to post another question on candy making.

Jovin


----------

